# Photobucket Issues



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 3, 2015)

anyone else having this issue where If you want to share links from photo bucket, I can't copy the links?
Looks like this picture here. 
Used to be I would click on the links, and it would say copied. 
Not working now. 
I have the newest version of fire fox. 
I have up graded flash player, un installed and re installed flash player, also does not work using IE.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: phoro bucket issues*

I think that matters on browser & browser version but on PB's end also. Firefox on my PC hasn't worked there in a while. I have to copy from the links underneath the thumbnail pics (if enabled). IE does work but I don't normally use IE. It also varies on my phone using the stock Android browser or FF. I know I'm not helping much without listing my browser version numbers but just saying that you aren't the only one to encounter that.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: photo bucket issues*



darkzero said:


> I think that matters on browser & browser version but on PB's end also. Firefox on my PC hasn't worked there in a while. I have to copy from the links underneath the thumbnail pics (if enabled). IE does work but I don't normally use IE. It also varies on my phone using the stock Android browser or FF. I know I'm not helping much without listing my browser version numbers but just saying that you aren't the only one to encounter that.



Yeah, it works to copy from the links underneath the thumbnail pics (It is enabled) 
I think it is a problem on there end. 
That is the only way I can get them. 
I usually host right on the site I am posting to, that way the picture stays there. 
But a few of the sites, you need external hosting.


----------



## brasssmanget (Jan 3, 2015)

I've been posting links to pictures all week with no issues. I also use Firefox - latest version. Not that you have a choice - it updates automatically on my machine.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 3, 2015)

brasssmanget said:


> I've been posting links to pictures all week with no issues. I also use Firefox - latest version. Not that you have a choice - it updates automatically on my machine.



Posting pics is not the issue. It's when you get to the page that shows the pic in full view with the share links to the right.




mrbreezeet1 said:


> Used to be I would click on the links, and it would say copied.


----------



## brasssmanget (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm not sure what you mean I guess. I just did two, clicked on them, and they turned yellow and said copied in the side bar. Everything is working fine that way - at least for me. Are you talking about "links" only????


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 3, 2015)

brasssmanget said:


> I'm not sure what you mean I guess. I just did two, clicked on them, and they turned yellow and said copied in the side bar. Everything is working fine that way - at least for me. Are you talking about "links" only????
> 
> View attachment 91359
> View attachment 91360



Yes, That is what I can't get them to do. 
Just the way you have shown.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 3, 2015)

Mrbreezee, are you brocking ads? I block ads on both my PC & phone. Not sure if that has something to do with it (haven't checked cause it doesn't bother me) but some websites act funny cause I block ads.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 3, 2015)

darkzero said:


> Mrbreezee, are you brocking ads? I block ads on both my PC & phone. Not sure if that has something to do with it (haven't checked cause it doesn't bother me) but some websites act funny cause I block ads.



Yes l am, but I clicked turn off for this page and it did not matter.
Also disabled in add ons, did not change things.


----------

